# More goodies from Metro Grade Goods



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Today was a very good day indeed. I Received a wonderful package from Metro Grade Goods today containing some tubes I had ordered as well as a beautiful Basher Knuck. What I did not anticipate was a second frame or small device to carry BBs on a belt loop. The second frame is a prototype of the Queen from the chess set he has been working on. It a tabbed TTF frame that is just a joy to shoot.






I have shot both frames today and they both shoot very well. I love the feel of the Knuck, I was able to consistently hit my target as soon as I picked it up. The Queen also shoots very well. First few shots I took with her were spot on. I can't wait until this frame goes into production.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Awesome !

what will the queen be made of ? The ones in production .


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm guessing a metal core and scales.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

lunasling said:


> Awesome !
> what will the queen be made of ? The ones in production .


Yup, cores cut, just need to get moving on scales. 


JTslinger said:


> I'm guessing a metal core and scales.


Correct!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Took the Bashed Knuck out for some shooting last night, I was nailing a soda can consistently so I decided to try a smaller target.









The distance was only about 11' and my target was 1 1/8". I'm not sure how many shots I took at it, no more than about 10, but I was able to hit it twice. Not bad for soft shooting a brand new frame and using BBs.


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sorry for hitting a old post but what is that piece of metal you use as a target?
Also I admire your Jester slingshot I orderd a core recently and a Pig Knuck core can't wait to finish them. New to smaller ammo liking 1/4 but I wanna go smaller, bigger challenge.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

The small metal disk is part of an old 3.5 inch floppy disk.


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, I might just give it a whirl, have a lot of those I never uses. I've found that plastic flex soft drink lids at the gas station work very well. I get mine from QT idk if you have them there.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

We do not have QT where I live, but am familiar with the chain.

Can you post a picture of the lids?


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yea no problem it's have to wait till I'm home this afternoon but no problem.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Sweet. Always on the look out for different targets.


----------



## bslingin (Sep 28, 2014)

Awesome! Both frames look like they are very fun to shoot! Cool idea on the target too!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Both frames are very fun to shoot. The Queen was unfinished; so I sanded it, gave it a BLO bath and just need to apply the wax finish. I am hoping to do that this week.


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

I didn't get to pick up any lids today but I have a old picture the red, white and blue lids they have green ones too are the ones I use I do t have one on hand but same density of plastic like this container lid. I don't mind sending a few your way always looking for new targets. 
I heard ping pong balls are nice, plastic balls from ball pits are good too but they need to be sanitized.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice target. Looks like they can take some punishment before having to be replaced.


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yea they can take a bit usually last around 200-300 with 1/4 ammo im really liking the smaller ammo.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I need to set up a target box got every thing else lol


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Check out my post of the one I made. 
Portable very lightweight and compact. Very easy to make its my take on Charles tripod ammo catch.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

ImEggscellent85 said:


> I didn't get to pick up any lids today but I have a old picture the red, white and blue lids they have green ones too are the ones I use I do t have one on hand but same density of plastic like this container lid. I don't mind sending a few your way always looking for new targets.
> I heard ping pong balls are nice, plastic balls from ball pits are good too but they need to be sanitized.


I'd love to give these a try. I'll PM you my address.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Very nice shooter's~~Yup you bet Erick is the man..always some new designs that work..Like the looks of the Queen

~AKAOldmiser


----------

